# WinCC Export-Datei CSV übersetzen in Chinesisch



## Krumnix (15 September 2010)

Hallo.

Habe einen Export eines WinCC-Projektes gemacht und die Datei zum
Übersetzer geschickt.

Dieser hat versucht die Datei in Excel zu übersetzen. 
Leider wird beim Speichern alle Positionen wieder als ?????? angezeigt.
Beim Import steht an den Stellen auch ???????.
Wenn ich die Datei im Editor öffne, steht an den Stellen auch immer ??????.

Da der Übersetzer mir die Datei noch als .xls gesendet hat, stehen mir
zum Glück alle Übersetzungen noch zu Verfügung.

Wie bekomme ich aber die Daten in die .CSV-Datei rein und dann ins WinCC(6.2)?

Gruß


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

Das Problem ist leider noch aktuell. 

Wenn man im WinCC einen Export macht, dann generiert WinCC ja eine .csv-Datei.
Das Problem ist wohl, das .csv-Dateien eigentlich im Ansi-Format gespeichert werden.

Für Nichteuropäische Schriftzeichen benötigt man aber Unicode.
Wenn ich nun die Datei übersetze und sie dann im Unicode abspeichere
verweigert WinCC die Datei und behauptet, es sei keine originale. 

Wie bekomme ich nun die Chinesischen Schriftzeichen in die Visu über den
Import?

Wie macht ihr das immer mit der Übersetzung???


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Hast du die Sprache installiert?

LG


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

Ja, Asia-Packet von WinXP Multilanguage ist drauf. Chinesisch ist drauf.
Aber das hat ja erstmal nix damit zu tun.

Ansi kennt keine Chinesischen Schriftzeichen. 
Unicode kennt sie. 

.csv wird in allen Programmen der Welt in Ansi-Format gespeichert.
So auch in WinCC. Wenn ich die .csv-Datei analysiere ist das gelesene
Format Ansi.

Speichere ich einfach nur die Datei ohne irgendeine Änderung erstmal an 
dieser zu machen, in Unicode, dann akzeptiert WinCC diese schon nicht mehr.
Speichere ich genau die gleiche Datei wieder im Ansi-Format, meckert WinCC
nicht rum.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie man chinesische Zeichen ins WinCC bekommen 
soll, wenn man es nicht mehr dem Im/Export machen kann.

Also jede Meldung oder jeden Text in der Visu anpacken will ich nicht


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

So ganz versteh ich dein Problem nicht.

Ich exportiere die Texte

Quellsprache deutsch
Zielsprache chinesisch

Jetzt liegt eine Original-Export Datei vor. (egal was für ein Code)
Die übersetzte Datei parallel öffnen ( Dateiname ändern )


aus der übersetzten Datei  kopiere ich ab Zeile 4 den ganzen chinesischen Block/Spalte B und füge sie in das orginal in Spalte B ab Zeile 4 ein.

Vorraussetzung ist, daß seit der Übersetzung sich an deiner Spalte A (deutsch ) nichts geändert hat.

In Wincc das ganze importieren.

Vorrausgesetzt, die Projektsprache Chinesisch ist angelegt.

Das ganze geht mit Farsi (rechts-links schreibweise) russich usw..

LG


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

Es geht um die Datei, die beim Easy-Language-Tool generiert wird.

Da habe ich ja eine Datei, in der alle Buttons, Texte, etc. drin sind.

Diese hab ich zu unserem Übersetzer geschickt. Er hat diese dann ins .xls
Format gespeichert. 

Diese Datei habe ich dann in Excel unter "Speichern unter..." als .csv gespeichert.
Der Rechner war komplett auf Chinesisch gestellt (hab einen 2. Rechner daneben,
damit ich die Menüzuordnungen weiß  ).

Wenn ich nun diese .csv-Datei in Notepad öffne, dann sind alle Schriftzeichen
weg.
Wenn ich nun in Excel die Datei als "Unicode Text" speichere, dann kann der
Editor alle chinesischen Zeichen darstellen.
Aber ich habe überall TabStop drin anstelle von ;
Nach "Suchen/Ersetzen" verweigert WinCC diese Datei.

Speicher ich genau diese Datei dann aber als .csv Datei Ansi-Format, 
meckert WinCC nicht rum, aber importiert halt nur die ????, da Ansi
kein Chinesisch kann.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Es geht um die Datei, die beim Easy-Language-Tool generiert wird.
> 
> Da habe ich ja eine Datei, in der alle Buttons, Texte, etc. drin sind.
> 
> ...


Diese Datei parallel zu deiner originalen öffnen.



> Diese Datei habe ich dann in Excel unter "Speichern unter..." als .csv gespeichert.



Warum denn? lass die Datei wie sie ist



> Der Rechner war komplett auf Chinesisch gestellt (hab einen 2. Rechner daneben,
> damit ich die Menüzuordnungen weiß  ).



Hat Vorteile 




> Wenn ich nun in Excel die Datei als "Unicode Text" speichere, dann kann der Editor alle chinesischen Zeichen darstellen.
> Aber ich habe überall TabStop drin anstelle von ;
> Nach "Suchen/Ersetzen" verweigert WinCC diese Datei.



Schon wieder speichern? 



> Speicher ich genau diese Datei dann aber als .csv Datei Ansi-Format,
> meckert WinCC nicht rum, aber importiert halt nur die ????, da Ansi
> kein Chinesisch kann.



und nochmal ?


Hab gerade ein 1-Text Projekt angelegt.

Deutsch und chinesisch. Export --> .csv Datei angelegt

Jetzt aus einer "Flitzpiepe egal - Datei"  den Text "mach" in chinesisch  ( 马赫 [馬赫) kopiert und in die nicht geänderte Datei (original export) eingefügt.

Das ganze importiert und siehe da, es funktioniert.


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

Soll heißen, wenn ich im Excel die Original-Export-Datei nehme, und dort
dann meine Übersetzungen reinkopiere und dann diese .csv einfach
speichere, dann beim Import die chinesischen Zeichen dann trotzdem
angezeigt werden, auch wenn im Editor nur ???? dann drin stehen?

Ok, teste ich jetzt mal aus und geb bescheid.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

So isses bei mir. und Editor brauchst ja ned wirklich dafür


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

Ne, den hab ich nur immer gestartet, um zu schauen, ob alle Semikolons etc.
auch richtig da waren. 

Da ich gerade einen neuen Export gestartet habe, dauert es ne Weile.
Ich geb Bescheid.

Aber danke schonmal für die Infos.


----------



## JesperMP (20 Oktober 2010)

(gelöscht)

Ich bitte um verzeih.
Habe nicht gesehen das es um WinCC _ohne_ Flexible handelt.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

> Ich bitte um verzeih.
> Habe nicht gesehen das es um WinCC ohne Flexible handelt.



dort wäre es auch eine  .csv


----------



## JesperMP (20 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> dort wäre es auch eine .csv


In Flexible geht es einwandfrei wenn man als .xls eksportiert und importiert.
Habe ich oft gemacht.


----------



## JesperMP (20 Oktober 2010)

*OFF TOPIC. Ist das Foren-Uhr falsch eingestellt ?*

Meine letzte Eintrag ist als 12:00 notiert. 14:00 wäre Korrekt.


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

So, der 1. Versuch war leider fehlgeschlagen.
Wenn ich im Excel das ganze mache, dann funktioniert das immer noch nicht.

Wenn ich den Text von Hand aus der Übersetzungsvorlage in WinCC kopiere, 
dann nimmt der das auch an. 

Nur über die .csv geht das irgendwie einfach nicht.
Ich verzweifle grad total.


----------



## JesperMP (20 Oktober 2010)

Also Ich kenne WinCC nicht.
Aber, gibt es in Eksport/Import Dialog eine Möglicheit .xls als Dateiformat auszuwählen ?


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

Nein. WinCC speichert ohne Abfrage direkt in .csv.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

Mal so nebenbei



> Hinweis
> Wenn auf Ihrem PC ein MS-Office-Paket installiert ist, haben Sie auch die Möglichkeit, die Texte in eine xls-Datei zu exportieren.





> Hinweis
> Wenn auf Ihrem PC ein MS-Office-Paket installiert ist, haben Sie auch die Möglichkeit, die Texte aus einer xls-Datei zu importieren.



LG


----------



## Krumnix (20 Oktober 2010)

o0?

Wo? 
In Easy-Language kann ich da nix anderes Auswählen, als .csv!

Ich sollte mal dazu sagen, das ich WinCC 6.2 noch nutze. 
Vergessen, sry -.-


----------



## SvenJust (26 Oktober 2010)

Mit Easy Language aus WinCC 6.2 können die Texte nur als csv-Datei exportiert werden.

Wenn der Export als csv-Datei gespeichert wird, so wird jede Sprache und damit jede Spalte mit einer eigenen Zeichenkodierung gespeichert. Bei Chinesisch ist dies Big5 (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big5). Die Zeichenkodierung der Sprache ist fest von Siemens verdrahtet und nicht vom Benutzer änderbar. Die übersetzten chinesischen Texte müssen also mit der Zeichenkodierung Big5 in die chinesische Spalte geschrieben werden. Analog gilt das Vorherige auch für Russisch und die mitteleuropäischen Sprachen. Die Texte können mit dem DCC Translation Editor (http://www.dcc-compact.de/te) in diesem Format gelesen und geschrieben werden.

Edit: Export im Excelformat betrifft nur WinCC *flexible*


----------



## Krumnix (28 Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das aber irgendwie komisch, weil ich nirgends eine Möglichkeit finde, das Format auszuwählen. Wenn ich export drücke, dann exportiert er einfach ins Stammverzeichnis
von dem Projekt und ich kann nirgends was wählen.

Wo steht mir denn die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung, zu sagen, das ich lieber
Excel haben möchte, als .csv?


----------



## SvenJust (28 Oktober 2010)

Der Excelexport im Format xls wird nur in WinCC *flexible* unterstützt.

Meinen vorherigen Beitrag habe ich entsprechend korrigiert.


----------



## Krumnix (28 Oktober 2010)

Ah ok. 
Ich dachte schon, ich wäre Blind geworden


----------

